# First time on the cabe/ 66 Violet deluxe



## Stingman (Feb 23, 2012)

This is my first time on the cabe and I'm hooked! I will be starting the dismantle, cleaning, and detailing of my 66 Violet deluxe! I'll post some pics of the long process!


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 21, 2012)

*1967 Deluxe Stingray*

I like to see that one when your done..Heres my 1967 custom Jr deluxe stingray...Added original 20" springer and added OG high sissybar..


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't believe that springer is original. I'm no Stingray expert but all the literature I've seen says the springer was only on the '65-6 Super Deluxe. The '67 literature does not show a Super Deluxe. The chainguard tells me this probably had a regular front fork and someone added the springer. Attached are a few pics of my original '65 Super Deluxe. 
v/r Shawn


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 21, 2012)

*Super Deluxes*

Correct, this is just a "add on" original 20" springer..The earliest Stingray Super Deluxe i seen at a antique bike show was a late 1964 coppertone with the "polo" seat...I know that Schwinn's advertisement for "New" for 1965 Stingray Super Deluxe shows the model with the {newer} seat...Which they indicate all "new" styling in thier lineup..Seat,pedals,rear seat strut,springer fork...Don't forget the 1 time year only J-33 model with springer fork {1965}..I also have a late 1964 Stingray Deluxe coppetone with added original stingray springer fork..Its the "early" 20" springer fork with wider steering tube and with out the knurling on the bottom of the steering tube..Early stingrays used the older wider handlebar stems along with the older headset hardware like the one on my 1964...

Yours is very nice!!....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, that's some good info regarding the SDs. I only have two Stingrays-this one and an original Cotton Picker. I still have a hard time understanding why the SDs don't get the attention that the Krates do? I could probably sell my CP no sweat for $1200 which is not as nice as this SD which I have been asking just over $1k for? I guess the Krates really must be that much more in demand but it seems the SDs are mauch rarer as I can find listings on Ebay any day for Krates but hardly ever for SDs. Just my observations. v/r Shawn


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 22, 2012)

*Super Deluxes*

I agree with you on the attention of the Super Deluxes...Since they were a short production 2 years give or take...The 20" springers are so unique on them and are harder to find compared to krate springers...I have 5 krates in my collection but no SD just stingray deluxes with added original SD springers...If you look at the Liz Fried stingray book on page 18 shows a early stingray deluxe like mine just different color with the added springer..


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 24, 2012)

*Super D's*



Freqman1 said:


> Thanks, that's some good info regarding the SDs. I only have two Stingrays-this one and an original Cotton Picker. I still have a hard time understanding why the SDs don't get the attention that the Krates do? I could probably sell my CP no sweat for $1200 which is not as nice as this SD which I have been asking just over $1k for? I guess the Krates really must be that much more in demand but it seems the SDs are mauch rarer as I can find listings on Ebay any day for Krates but hardly ever for SDs. Just my observations. v/r Shawn




I am a big fan of Super D's but Krates were so much more iconic. Even the coaster krates are darn rare but far less valuable. How can a basic 20" stingray with a knee action fork compete with the Full Floating saddle, dragster looking offset wheels, drum brake, and of coarse the famous Stick Shift! I always thought all super d's came with the new saddle and sissy bar as seen in 65. Not all had White Walls.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 24, 2012)

*Super Deluxes*

1965 was the "new" styling for the introduction of the Super Deluxes..Although there was probably a small production of early ones with the "polo" seat and early strut,maybe a dealer ordered? with whitewalls or blackwalls..Whatever the customer wanted i'm sure things were arranged...The Krate was the top of the line stingrays and very popular durning its production time..Coaster Krates are somewhat "rare" but i think the Super Deluxes and the schwinn stingray springer fork itself is more rare since less production were made...Once in a blue moon you will see one for sale...







Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I am a big fan of Super D's but Krates were so much more iconic. Even the coaster krates are darn rare but far less valuable. How can a basic 20" stingray with a knee action fork compete with the Full Floating saddle, dragster looking offset wheels, drum brake, and of coarse the famous Stick Shift! I always thought all super d's came with the new saddle and sissy bar as seen in 65. Not all had White Walls.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 26, 2012)

*1964 Stingray Deluxe coppertone*

With added early super deluxe springer...


----------

